# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه >  كتاب  من مكتبتي

## هلا

كتاب  من مكتبتي .

لا اعرف إن كان هذا الموضوع موجودا أصلا أم لا ، لكن لم لا يكتب كل واحد من اسم كتاب أو مجلة  من مكتبته أو مكتبة والده أو أخيه أو خاله أو جامعته...... ويذكر اسم المؤلف ويكتب نبذه بسيطة عن محتواه سواء كانت قصه أو كتاب عن الصحة أو احد الشعراء أو المفكرين أو المخترعين أو أيا يكن. 
من الممكن أن تذكر اسم الكتاب والمؤلف وماذا أحببت بالكتاب فقط اتركها لكم لكن لو نستفيد مع بعض افضل .

سأبدأ كالتالي :
 من مكتبة والدي اخترت :
كتاب فن الحديث (أدب الاستماع والمناقشة والإلقاء)
للدكتور عز الدين فراج أستاذ بجامعة القاهرة .

كيف تعالج  عيوب الصوت (صفحة 59) 
"وضع خبراء الأصوات بمعهد الأصوات بنيويورك الوسائل الآتية لعلاج عيوب الصوت على النحو الأتي 

(أولا) إذا أردت التعرف على عيوب صوتك ومحا سنة ،فسجله على اسطوانة أو شريط ثم استمع إليه لترى كم هو مفهوم وكم هو واضح المقاطع مفهوم العبارة ولتعرف أيضا مدى ميل الناس لسماعه .. كثيرون سيستنكرون أصواتهم ويعتقدون أنها أصوات آخرين لأنها تبرز دخائل نفوسهم وهم لم يفكروا من قبل ذلك إن الأصوات تفضح هذه الدخائل .

(ثانيا ) ومن الدراسات المختلفة في الأصوات ظهر أن التلحين هو أفضل الوسائل فان كان حديثك يروي حقائق فقدمها بعبارات فصيحة وصوت عميق واضح النبرات حتى لا يمل السامعون في حل الغازه وما غمض فيه إذا ما أكلت بعض المقاطع .

(ثالثا)  إذا كنت تروي قصة أو حكاية فاجعل لهجتك دالة على حالات الحزن والمرح و الغضب ، فهذه اللهجات المختلفة الإيقاع تنقل السامع بين العواطف والانفعالات المختلفة ، فيجد لذة في مزيد من الإصغاء لك والاهتمام بك .
(رابعا) راقب حديثك حتى لا يكون سريعا ولا بطيئا فالحديث العادي الجيد تتفاوت سرعة انطلاقه من الفم بمعدل 120 كلمة في الدقيقة .
(خامسا ) ولتدرب نفسك على طريقة الكلام السليمة فاقرأ بصوت مرتفع وأكثر من قراءة الشعر على أن تخرج ألفاظك وهي تحس بمعاني الشاعر أو ما تقرأ ولا بأس من أن تشترك بتمثيل مسرحية فان تقمصك لشخصية غير شخصيتك يطلق نفسك من عقال انفعالاتها المكبوتة .
وسجل أصواتك المرة بعد المرة لتعرف كم تقدمت فإذا ما استطعت أن تتغلب عل عيوب حديثك  فانك ستتغلب أيضا على عيوبك النفسية .
وبهذا التدريب تتخلص من العيوب الكامنة في ذهنك فإصلاح  طريقة الحديث علاج للنفس أيضا ." 


 :SnipeR (100):

----------


## هلا

:SnipeR (64): 

ما حدا عنده مكتبه بالبيت .؟!!!!!!  :Eh S(4):

----------

